# Book Reviewers Wanted



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

It's been awhile since I posted this, and we've had quite a few new members join since the last time. Plus some older members may have missed it.

ChefTalk is always looking to expand it's staff of cookbook reviewers. The more voices we have the better. So if you like reading cookbooks, and think you can write about them, you might become part of our staff.

The way it works, if you make the cut, is simple. We periodically send you a list of available cookbook titles. You choose the ones you want to review (first come first served, of course). We send you the books, you send back a review. And get to keep the books.

With cookbooks averaging about $35 each, nowadays, it's a win-win deal for everybody.

Of course there's a little bit more to it than that. But if you're interested in becoming a reviewer, contact me directly at [email protected] and I'll send you the details.


----------



## saralynn77 (Sep 9, 2009)

As a professional chef with a lack of funds, I use the library as my main source for cookbooks. I have more than 45 books currently on my wishlist to own, as they are just that good, and I hate to stain the library's books. It happened with The New Spanish Table just last week though. Sigh. 

I am also new to food blogging. You can check out my site at wwwDOTaseasonedpalateDOTcom. Be aware, its two days old and has many many kinks to work out. I didn't realize the learning curve was so huge to own a website, but I'm going to keep on trucking. Please keep me in mind. I'd love to be involved.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Email sent to to you, KYH.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Saralynn,

Please email me your interest at [email protected] and I'll send you the details.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

email sent!


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

I have also sent an email!


----------



## howiesun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd love to do this!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

HowieSun, you need to contact me directly if you want the info.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just bumping this for the benefit of all the new members who may not have seen it.

Keep in mind we are very satisfied with the job our reviewers are doing. If you think you can help maintain that quality, and would like to write reviews, than contact me for details about how you can join the staff. You can reach me at [email protected].


----------



## sivasvati (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you have to be a professional chef or highly experienced in the food industry in order to review cookbooks? i have little to no training but i do love to read and i would enjoy writing about the books. another potential problem; i am a vegetarian and therefore are limited in the types of recipes i would be able to reproduce. would that be a problem?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

About half our reviewers are not professionals. What they bring is a passion for food and cooking, and the ability to provide insights and critiques of the work. So, no, you do not have to have professional experience. But you do have to understand food and cooking.

The second criteria is more difficult. We do not recieve a great many vegetarian books to review. This is understandable, as they represent a small percentage of cookbooks. And our reviewers are required to prepare and critique at least two recipes from each book they review. So this self-imposed limitation could be a problem for you.

That said, don't forget that any member of the Cheftalk community can write book and product reviews. The procedure is the same. The only difference is that our "official" review staff has their work presented as featured reviews, and gets a little more exposure because of it.

My advice, given your limitations, is that you write reviews of books that interest you, and post them just as a member.


----------



## sivasvati (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you for the advice. maybe it would be better for me to do reviews that way then.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, JSBest.

Let me make two suggestions, though. When bringing up something like that, it would have been better to start a new thread. More interested people will see it that way. Second: Why not write a review of the book? You obviously like it, and feel it worthwhile enough to share.


----------

